# Progress



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks good, welcome to CT and I think you forgot to mention the rims you have on also, they look good on the car.


----------



## Steven (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks there actually hub caps. put them on temporarily until i get the money for the wheels i want!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Lookin good mate.=]. Welcome to CT. You will find alot of useful information here. I just ordered 8000k hid's as well. I cant wait to get them in. How do you like em?


----------



## Steven (Jan 2, 2014)

Yes browsing through the forum i have found a lot of useful information! I love the hid's and have no problems with them at all. Thanks for the welcoming guys!!


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Steven said:


> My question is will the display above the radio still work if i change out the radio?


No, it will not


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Looks good Steven, keep it up and welcome to the forums!


----------



## Steven (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks Dragonsys. One more question if i may? If the steering wheel is changed to the one with the controls on it will i be able to retain that function then? found a steering wheel on ebay for 20 buck is why i ask. 
Thanks again


----------



## Steven (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks Dragonsys. One more question if i may? If the steering wheel is changed to the one with the controls on it will i be able to retain that function then? found a steering wheel on ebay for 20 buck is why i ask. 
Thanks again


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

Steven said:


> Thanks Dragonsys. One more question if i may? If the steering wheel is changed to the one with the controls on it will i be able to retain that function then? found a steering wheel on ebay for 20 buck is why i ask.
> Thanks again


if thats not a factory head unit then the controls on the wheel will not work


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

Steven said:


> Thanks Dragonsys. One more question if i may? If the steering wheel is changed to the one with the controls on it will i be able to retain that function then? found a steering wheel on ebay for 20 buck is why i ask.
> Thanks again


if that's not a factory head unit then the controls on the wheel will not work


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

also nice job and welcome!


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

also welcome and good job so far


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Steven said:


> Thanks Dragonsys. One more question if i may? If the steering wheel is changed to the one with the controls on it will i be able to retain that function then? found a steering wheel on ebay for 20 buck is why i ask.
> Thanks again


No on this one as well, sorry, they will not work on an After Market stereo. Also, if your car did not come with the steering wheel controls, they won't work without the dealer reprogramming your BCM anyway.


----------



## Steven (Jan 2, 2014)

[video]<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/h-cYW7NFVDk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/video]


----------



## Steven (Jan 2, 2014)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/h-cYW7NFVDk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Steven said:


> Thanks there actually hub caps. put them on temporarily until i get the money for the wheels i want!


Did not even notice till you said something, they still good though and don't appear to be hub caps.


----------



## Steven (Jan 2, 2014)

Got my new rims


----------



## Steven (Jan 2, 2014)

Everything is bolting up nice putting the tires on over the weekend. ill have more pictures when there on the car what do you guys think??


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Steven said:


> View attachment 71209
> 
> 
> Everything is bolting up nice putting the tires on over the weekend. ill have more pictures when there on the car what do you guys think??


*Those look freaking sweet steven. Are those BBS's or ENKEI?. I like em..they are a hott wheel. They go real nice with that color blue. I have the same color blue eco. Is yours the eco, LS, LT, or LTZ?*


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Those are some pretty nice wheel man I like em!


Just Cruzin'


----------



## Steven (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks guys. there are not Enkei or bbs wheels. to be honest i am really not to sure what they are called. I will call the guy i bought them from and see what he says. I have the eco 1.8. 
I was not to fond of the color when i bought it but i has really grew on me.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Eco 1.8? Thought all eco's were 1.4t? And looking good man 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Steven (Jan 2, 2014)

I guess i am not to sure what i have then... WHoops! I have the 1.8 What ever model that is.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Yeah I know what ya mean. I thought the same thing when I bought mine. My brother is a new car salesman at the dealership I bought it from, and when we went over the options of what I wanted and everything a week before I traded my 2012 cruze LT that was Blue Topaz Metallic in for my eco, he called me back like 2 days before I took this one into delivery and said "Well I only found one that's blue, its an eco 6MT, has all the bells and whistles except foglights, sunroof, 6 fan speed climate control(which if im not mistaken, they started putting that in the 2013 cruze's), and the touchscreen radio, and the exterior color was the ice blue metallic". I knew which one he was talking about because I already seen it on the lot and on the website. I told him that it seemed like a girl color to me and I didn't want people getting the wrong idea about me. I asked him what he thought, and he said that hes not judgmental about the color. He would take that color if they offered it on the Silverado. He buys a new Silverado HD every year to pull his sprintcar and all of his equipment. Right now he just paid about or less than $50,000 for a 2014 Silverado 2500HD. Anyways, I called him the next day after telling him id sleep on it and let him know and said "Ill take it". He asked me when I wanted to come get it, and I said "Tomorrow at 9am...have her ready to go". He said okay, ill go get her off the lot. This 2012 cruze eco 6MT was the ONLY blue cruze left in a 2012 that was still new in the united states...not only that but it was the last 2012 brand new cruze. So I guess I will say im special lol.*


----------



## Steven (Jan 2, 2014)

Lol that crazy my brother works for chevy too. He does the tints for the cars on the lots. Yea i went with my girlfriend we traded my rx8 for the cruze. Needless to say she fell in love with the color and the whole way home i was saying i cant believe i own this b**** blue car! haha. but over the year or so that i have had it like i said the color has grew on me. now just dropping the subtle touches to the car and this will be my daily i ride my motorcycle when i got the need for speed!!!!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Steven said:


> Lol that crazy my brother works for chevy too. He does the tints for the cars on the lots. Yea i went with my girlfriend we traded my rx8 for the cruze. Needless to say she fell in love with the color and the whole way home i was saying i cant believe i own this b**** blue car! haha. but over the year or so that i have had it like i said the color has grew on me. now just dropping the subtle touches to the car and this will be my daily i ride my motorcycle when i got the need for speed!!!!


 *Well I kinda had the same opinion but not as bias lol. I just ignored the fact that my car was a lighter color until I started doing mods to it. When I blacked out the bowties, and did my exterior add ons like the hood aeroskin, vent visors, HID's, and converted all lights to LED, my opinion about the color changed quick. It changed a little when I blacked out the bowties. I spent a total of $800.00 or close to it, I cant remember the exact number but that's about where im at now minus the carbon fiber star graphics for the sides. and the Le Mans stripes for the fenders.*


----------



## Steven (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Looks good now it just needs some lowering springs!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow they look nice!!


Just Cruzin'


----------



## Steven (Jan 2, 2014)

More goodies! Eibach springs, mud flaps and window visors. 
















I'll post better pics when I can!


----------



## Steven (Jan 2, 2014)

Better pictures...


----------



## Steven (Jan 2, 2014)

Got new fogs courtesy of my great girlfriend on X-mas!!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Any girlfriend that gets you car parts is definitely a keeper!


Vote for Carly for December COTM and Ashley for MOTM!!


----------



## Steven (Jan 2, 2014)

I agree bud!


----------



## Mitchell (Dec 6, 2014)

Steven said:


> View attachment 127914
> 
> 
> Got new fogs courtesy of my great girlfriend on X-mas!!



Lucky dude!!


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

Love color of the car and wheels, would be perfect with darker tint and dropped an additional .5-1". If I remember correctly unlike every other spring I've ever used, the Cruze springs front and rear get smaller at top and bottom of spring to seat in the perch correct? I know internet millionaires would never do such a thing but in some cars and trucks I've lowered throughout the years of didn't sit just perfect I cut a half to full coil to get ride height desired. Unfortunately the Cruze lowering spring options aren't that low and to import King Springs from Australia is ridiculously expensive, especially because they sell front+rears separate and shipping to U.S. is KILLER!


----------



## Steven (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks. yea eibachs drop is not to low but it's ok I plan on getting bigger tires and probably a lip kit in the future so it will at least look a little lower...I eventually would like to bag it.


----------



## Charlie13195 (Jan 12, 2015)

What color is that?


----------



## Charlie13195 (Jan 12, 2015)

And where do I get these so called "girl friends" who buy you car parts?


----------



## Steven (Jan 2, 2014)

It's a lighter blue. As far as the girlfriend who buys car parts idk where to find you one..lol


----------



## wwentz87 (Dec 21, 2014)

If i am correct the 1.8 is the LS everything LT LTZ and ECO comes with the 1.4T except the diesel model which is 2.0T


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Ice Blue Metallic*

*Hi Steven, and welcome to CruzeTALK. *

You couldn't have picked a better place to hang out 'cause the members here are the friendliest, most knowledgeable bunch of guys _(along with a few girls, too!) _that I've ever had the pleasure to meet in any car forum anywhere in the world, truly.

Love the color you selected. Ice Blue Metallic is one of my favorites and the color Chevrolet used to introduce the car to North America.

Have fun, stay cozy, and keep on CruZin ......


click image to find easter egg​


----------

